Ask HN: What's the most satisfying hobby project you've worked on? - arayh
======
mreome
I think some of my mechatronics hobby projects (CNC and small robotics mainly)
have been some of my most satisfying. There is nothing quite as satisfying as
getting the the last bit wired up, and then the last line of code right, and
having something come to life in the real world, reaching past the pixels and
into physical reality.

------
matt_the_bass
Writing music with my band. It doesn’t matter if it’s for headlining at a club
or just jamming in the basement. It’s fulfilling to me.

------
rman666
Building a reflecting telescope including grinding the primary mirror by hand!

